# Is there a way to tweak SMS to use data instead?



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

I know there is google voice sms for root, but it requires other people to text my google voice # instead of my phone # which is a hassle because I'd have to tell everyone I know that I changed my #.

Is there a tweak/hack to use my data for SMS when people text my phone # instead of a secondary #? It'd be nice to save the extra unnecessary 30bux a month


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

It doesn't require root to use Google Voice. It works great with stock software. The key, though, is that you must port your *real* number to Google Voice and keep your *fake* number with your carrier. There are definitely pros and cons to this. If all you're looking to do is to save $5/month, I don't think it's really worth it. However, there are some other very good reasons to use Google Voice.
P.S. Be careful about porting your number to Google Voice because it effectively cancels whatever line you port it away from. Don't accidentally cancel your account!


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

ah interesting i gotta do some research on the porting. It will save me 30 bux a month haha.. verizon unlimited text :\


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

I use google voice for all calls and texts. Save a bunch of money


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

diewson said:


> ah interesting i gotta do some research on the porting. It will save me 30 bux a month haha.. verizon unlimited text :\


If you do this, you'll probably want to do something like the following:
Add a line to your family plan WITH NO CONTRACT. Talk to a sales rep and tell them what you're doing and they can probably remove the activation fee so this costs you nothing other than a partial month's fee for an additional line. Get a new number on this line.
Have VZW swap numbers between your main line and this temp line that you just created. When you're done with this, your main line should have the new number and your *real* number should be on the temp line.
Create a Google Voice account (or use your existing one) and make it forward phones calls to your new number.
Port your *real* number off of your temp line to Google Voice. This may take a few days. During these few days, you'll have to deal with 2 phones. It'll kinda suck but it won't be for long.
Once the port is done, calls to your *real* number should then go to your new number and if you use the Google Voice app, then all calls (if that's how you configure it) you place (except for shortcode calls like 611 or 60606 or whatever) will be placed via your *real* number automagically. And SMS rec'd/sent thru the Google Voice app will be free from your carrier's fees, other than data.
Don't take these as exact steps you should follow. Go do your research. But be prepared to learn to do something like the above. I might have something wrong so really, don't listen to me. I don't want to be the reason you get slapped with fees or lose your number or anything crazy like that!


----------

